# 1964 Hercules AMF lightweight Mens 3 speed.



## STACY W. (Aug 11, 2020)

I am new at this. I bought this from a thrift store yesterday and it was SOOOOO cool looking! I can’t imagine it not being worth more than I paid. I ended up cleaning it up and honestly I thought it looked cooler dirty looking. LOL I can just see this hanging up in a bar or man cave or something like that. Every thing seems to work but the back tire is flat the front holds air but is all dry rotted. Should I try to restore? Should I sell as is? Should I clean it up better? It is such a neat piece but times like this it would be nice to flip. Suggestions please.


----------



## Oilit (Aug 11, 2020)

STACY W. said:


> I am new at this. I bought this from a thrift store yesterday and it was SOOOOO cool looking! I can’t imagine it not being worth more than I paid. I ended up cleaning it up and honestly I thought it looked cooler dirty looking. LOL I can just see this hanging up in a bar or man cave or something like that. Every thing seems to work but the back tire is flat the front holds air but is all dry rotted. Should I try to restore? Should I sell as is? Should I clean it up better? It is such a neat piece but times like this it would be nice to flip. Suggestions please.
> 
> View attachment 1245997
> 
> ...



Typical Raleigh-built '60's 3 speed. They make good riders and this one looks to be in nice shape, but whether you would rather have the bike or the money is up to you. If you don't want it to ride I wouldn't put money into it, let the next owner decide how much they want to put into it.


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 11, 2020)

STACY W. said:


> I am new at this. I bought this from a thrift store yesterday and it was SOOOOO cool looking! I can’t imagine it not being worth more than I paid. I ended up cleaning it up and honestly I thought it looked cooler dirty looking. LOL I can just see this hanging up in a bar or man cave or something like that. Every thing seems to work but the back tire is flat the front holds air but is all dry rotted. Should I try to restore? Should I sell as is? Should I clean it up better? It is such a neat piece but times like this it would be nice to flip. Suggestions please.
> 
> View attachment 1245997
> 
> ...




Like Oilit said, nice bike in good condition. Raleigh marketed these in the US under a lot of names.  I’m working on a similar but much poorer condition 1963 Huffy Sportsman that was given to me. I have a few donor bikes for parts and it’s just a pandemic project to keep from going crazy. Limited market for these although they are excellent riding bikes. Value might be $100-125


----------



## STACY W. (Aug 11, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Typical Raleigh-built '60's 3 speed. They make good riders and this one looks to be in nice shape, but whether you would rather have the bike or the money is up to you. If you don't want it to ride I wouldn't put money into it, let the next owner decide how much they want to put into it.



THANK YOU! Thats what I thought. If someone is into restoring I would rather someone else put love into it. Thank you!


----------



## STACY W. (Aug 11, 2020)

jimbo53 said:


> Like Oilit said, nice bike in good condition. Raleigh marketed these in the US under a lot of names.  I’m working on a similar but much poorer condition 1963 Huffy Sportsman that was given to me. I have a few donor bikes for parts and it’s just a pandemic project to keep from going crazy. Limited market for these although they are excellent riding bikes. Value might be $100-125



Thanks for your input. Appreciate it! Good luck with yours!


----------



## sam (Aug 15, 2020)

If you can find it still on the web years ago their was a photo showing women assembling theses bikes at the Little Rock Ar. AMF bicycle factory


----------

